

Meteor (YC S11) Makes Building Apps Cheap and Easy - magic5227
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/meteor/

======
coldcode
Playing with it. It's interesting if you want to build both client and server,
and care somewhat less about SEO which isn't all that easy. Also it only
supports Mongo at the moment with Redis in beta. Jetbrains new Webstorm 9
supports it (mostly) out of the box.

~~~
kylekampy
For the SEO piece there is the Spiderable package. It uses phantom.js to build
the page and send it back to crawlers.

------
lblitke
"[Building meteor] was hard. 'This is a challenge up there with building Unix
or Windows'"

~~~
subpixel
To be fair, the actual quote refers not to Meteor development, but to the
realtime platform built for Asana in 2009:

"People just wouldn’t wait around for the application to sync each change with
the server. So before they even began coding the actual task management
features, Schmidt and company spent months building their underlying
framework. It was hard. “This is a challenge up there with building Unix or
Windows,” Schmidt says."

------
vezzy-fnord
The open source platform in question is Meteor.

